# Thoughts from Berlin and some new photos...



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

So I just got done driving the 2012 Beetle and overall really liked it. VW only had about 25-30 cars on hand and I suspect did everything they could to get those cars over in time. As a result they were all 2.0T Turbo models in various states of trim. Half were U.S. spec and half were German spec. All had DSG and no manuals were available to drive. As expected it is a HUGE improvement over the 10+ years old last generation model in every way. More importantly it brings some GTI performance with the new looks and great detailing that really make this new model shine. 










The seating position feels a little lower due to the higher belt line and narrow vertical side windows but is easy to adjust to. Ride and handling are significantly better than the outgoing car which you can imagine. Noise, vibration and harshness are also hugely improved and up to VW's more modern standards. For enthusiasts interested in performance the main question is how close does it come to a GTI? I'd say about 85-90% of the way there. The 2.0T is a great mill and carries over the same power levels. The DSG programming in "D" or drive for the U.S. market is set to upshift quickly through the gears presumably for economy reasons. Give the gas pedal a heavy push and this problem quickly goes away. Dumping the DSG into "S" or sport mode also brings back the liveliness in the car. The suspension setup is a good compromise of ride versus handling and this new Beetle handles far, far better than the old car. Because of the different shape of the car it feels like the corners are further out than the GTI and that weight feels like it transfers a little differently. In terms of roll the car is very composed with no theatrics at all. Turn in feels a tad less crisp and the steering a little less heavy than the GTI, but this is splitting hairs. The Beetle isn't supposed to up the ante on GTI performance. The GTI is more purposeful in its sporting intents, but the 2012 Beetle will hold its own. I drove both the 18" wheel and 19" wheel equipped cars and didn't notice a significant difference in ride or handling. The 19" wheels may turn in a hair quicker and ride a hair stiffer, but it is almost negligible. Overall though the performance level of this new Beetle is something all of us can be very happy about. Tuning potential will be huge. Our H&R coilover suspension equipped Beetle RS project handled like a dream and still rode well, so this bodes well for those of us that will want to tweak one. 

To my eyes, VW really nailed the styling and the car looks purposeful, strong, wide and unmistakably like a Beetle going down the road. The new 18" wheel with the mirrored center looks particularly good on this car. VW had a major task on their hands to try and pen a worthy successor yet somehow manage to expand the appeal of the car to a broader audience. Whereas the old car was "cute" this car carries the early era aircooled Beetle shape extremely well while adding enough sheetmetal detailing and flat surfaces to give it a more aggressive and substantial look that avoids the cute Pokemon look of the 1998 New Beetle. 










Inside is a great place to spend time. The textures and shapes all come together in a way that looks substantial and upmarket yet (ghast!) there are hard plastics that you somehow don't notice hardly at all. VW cleverly mixed the different dash surfaces and used glossy pieces in the right places making it all feel like this is how a Beetle interior *should* look. The retro glovebox is tiny, but a great throw-back, plus you have a normal full-size glovebox below it. The Fender sound system is worth every penny and extremely well done. Interior trim combinations are all tasteful and give a wide variety of options which is really great. 

Overall we can't wait to get a U.S. spec car here in our offices to get our project car back on track. The TDI will come early next calendar year followed by the convertible late next spring/summer. Rumors keep persisting in a Beetle R model and Dr. Winterkorn hinted we may see a Beetle R concept at the Frankfurt Auto Show in September. Lets hope! 

VWvortex *PHOTO GALLERY*. 

Some show and tell... 










_Above - VW brought out a few examples of their aircooled heritage collection and allowed journalists to drive them. Included were the final edition 2003 model and a 1958 example seen above. Also check out the 18" wheel on the red 2012 Beetle above. That will be the standard wheel on the top-level 2.5l cars._ 











_Above - German spec car pictured above has a chrome strip at the bottom of the window line on their Turbo cars. U.S. Turbo cars don't have that chrome strip. 18" wheel looks great on this car._ 











_Above - Black Cloth interior looks good and materials are decent as well_ 











_Above - Beige version of the cloth interior_ 











_Above - Sunroof opening is substantial._ 











_Above - Most of the silver and white cars were U.S. spec cars with the exception of..._ 











_Above - There were two German-spec silver Beetles that had examples of some of the stripe kits that will be available from VW in the future. Expect a whole line of graphics kits to be available in the future._ 


Anyway, time to go to sleep here in Germany as I've got an early flight back to WaterFest this weekend and then home. I'll have a full writeup on the front page next week but wanted to get some early impressions out to you guys now.  

-jamie


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

I agree, the new wheel looks great. Contemporary and retro fusion done well. The roofline still looks thick in the pictures, but perhaps it's more convincing in person. What was the reasoning behind the all DSG test sampling? The Germans really seem to spit on manual transmissions now as if they're some unfortunate hold over from another era. DSG might be the answer for some of us, but car guys like the mechanical nature of the beast and want to be a part of the driving process. Porsche is trying to pull the same thing with the 911 and PDK...thankfully people aren't taking the bait. 

Thanks for the report Jamie.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Where my bi-xenons at?:thumbup:


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

ACD said:


> I agree, the new wheel looks great. Contemporary and retro fusion done well. The roofline still looks thick in the pictures, but perhaps it's more convincing in person. What was the reasoning behind the all DSG test sampling? The Germans really seem to spit on manual transmissions now as if they're some unfortunate hold over from another era. DSG might be the answer for some of us, but car guys like the mechanical nature of the beast and want to be a part of the driving process. Porsche is trying to pull the same thing with the 911 and PDK...thankfully people aren't taking the bait.
> 
> Thanks for the report Jamie.


 I think DSG on the test cars was done so they could easily get the cars built and keep the complexity down. Normally VW is really good at having a solid mix of engine and transmission choices on hand. 



LindsayLowhan said:


> Where my bi-xenons at?:thumbup:


 Xenon's with LED's will be a delayed introduction item. Not sure how delayed yet, but I'll try and find out. 

- j


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

ACD said:


> The Germans really seem to spit on manual transmissions now as if they're some unfortunate hold over from another era.


 Actually you are wrong here, Germans mainly drive manual, it's us north americans that love auto/dsg so much. If you ever go there you'll quickly realize even most rental cars are manual. And to me that's a good thing.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

VolksTrooper said:


> Actually you are wrong here, Germans mainly drive manual, it's us north americans that love auto/dsg so much. If you ever go there you'll quickly realize even most rental cars are manual. And to me that's a good thing.


 I should clarify...I meant German car makers, not German citizens spitting on the manual transmission. Yes, you're correct regarding European driving tastes. 

Even over there more high end luxury cars are only available in automatic/DSG now. Perhaps the wealthy gentleman considers it gauche to drive stick? Ferrari was first to see this. At the auto shows more cars are shown with two pedals; perhaps the engineers are proud of their achievement. If I had to buy an automatic, it would have to be DSG. Still, I hope that never happens. 

Glad to hear it was out of convenience in the end...


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

ACD said:


> I should clarify...I meant German car makers, not German citizens spitting on the manual transmission. Yes, you're correct regarding European driving tastes.


 I still wouldn't say that has anything to do with German car makers, it's more a reflection on the American public. I'd say more German car makers sell more manual cars here in the US than any other. Most manufacturers have cut back manuals in the US, simply because most Americans aren't buying them anymore.


----------



## Rabbit MK5 (Feb 2, 2011)

still bummed that it won't have HIDs at launch.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Rabbit MK5 said:


> still bummed that it won't have HIDs at launch.


That's why I'm waiting til spring 2012 to buy. I made a similar 'mistake' with my GLI; bought the first one on the lot. I really wanted the 18" wheels, but they weren't available at launch. Still regret buying so quickly. Wait a month or two and get the car with the stuff you want.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> That's why I'm waiting til spring 2012 to buy. I made a similar 'mistake' with my GLI; bought the first one on the lot. I really wanted the 18" wheels, but they weren't available at launch. Still regret buying so quickly. Wait a month or two and get the car with the stuff you want.


Samehere. I'm not budging from the options I want. The bi-xenons with LED's are a must for me, as well as the optional 19" wheels. I was debating just jumping on one of the 1st black Turbo's but I gotta just hold out for the 1 I want....plus I'm a little more excited to see the Beetle R at Frankfurt!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I'm waiting till my NB hits 300k before I buy TB... which means another 6 years... which means VW will have gone through v3 recalls for coil-packs, window regs and DSG hiccups! 

:laugh:


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Samehere. I'm not budging from the options I want. The bi-xenons with LED's are a must for me, as well as the optional 19" wheels. I was debating just jumping on one of the 1st black Turbo's but I gotta just hold out for the 1 I want....plus I'm a little more excited to see the Beetle R at Frankfurt!! :thumbup:


I don't see myself budging from waiting for the Beetle R. 

I really hope it has a different rear spoiler. Every time I see the car I like it until I see the rear. It just needs something more to break up the rear. Hopefully the VWvortex version solves this and VW copies for the R.


----------



## VWx11 (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


 Just curious what American versions would have nice interiors similar to these ones? The pics I've seen are all the "sporty" red/black two color.


----------

